# Lots and Lots of Squeakers



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

So, I've had 23 babies in the past few weeks  All are fat and happy, lol! One litter was born the night before Thanksgiving, so I had a lot to be thankful for.  Another litter was born roughly a week after, and one more litter was born this afternoon. I have pictures of my two older litters, but I'm a little worried about the one that was born today. She gave birth to nine TINY babies, and she was 5 days premature. They look fine, and have huge milk bellies, but I'm just hoping they'll pull through.. I'm not going to use her for breeding in case it happends again. I have mainly PEW angoras, black and white angoras, and recessive yellow angoras.

Here are 2 black and white angora males (Abbot and Costello), and 2 PEW male and female (Charlie and Mia)








Here they are with their grown in coats (picture was taken 12/6)








Here are Charlie and Mia again  
















Here is the other litter, a few days old








Here they are as of today (12/6)
Mixed Pews:








My only black and white angora from the litter, but I like her markings 








My 3 broken recessive yellows! They're so cute 









Sorry that the pictures are so big! I couldn't figure out to downsize them with my computer! D:


----------



## Petpassion22 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi,
Congradultions! The babies are adorable. Are you selling any babies? I live in Maryland and you have the only babies I can find in even a resonable distance.
Thanks


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes, they will be available shortly after they are weaned. I will be keeping a select few though, but I haven't decided yet. The price is $2.00 per mouse from these two litters. If you see any you're really interested in in the photos let me know so I can save them for you. I am only 15 though, so I will not be able to transport them; but if I can find some one heading your way it would be great!


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks like they will keep you busy!!! Very cute!


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

They are! It's so hard to squeeze in enough handling time for each of them, but I don't mind staying up a little late to play with the meeces  The mommas are so tolerant of me, I haven't been bitten once. It's so fun to watch them grow and change everyday, it's kinda like having kids- without having all the trouble! :lol:


----------

